

Dozens of US government online whistleblower sites not secured by HTTPS - ajaymehta
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/dozens-of-us-government-online-whistleblower-sites-not-secured-by-https/

======
sfunk1x
"Why would anyone ever need HTTPS?"

